# Feel My STING!!!



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Woohooooooooooo!  My first ever actual for real SERIOUS bulk, and hopefully, you will see the adventure here as it unfolds.

Planning on starting a completely clean bulk so I can gain some sweet poundage, without any of the body fat.

My stats:

Age: 18
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 135 pounds
BF%: about 10%

If you want anymore stats, plz feel free to ask, and hopefully I will be able to get some measurements to post (waist, legs, arms)

I'm actually starting on I think Monday, still trying to get diet and new workout and everything together, and I'll try to start posting some more stizuff around then.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Check out my proposed workout as it stands, and please, feel free to tear it apart.  My idea was to use the sample workout described on the hypertrophy-specific website at http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_II.html (sample workout because i hate putting together workouts, probably should though).  Then, I decided to use Gopro's patented cyclical method to get the best of different rep ranges.

Each workout is supposed to be repeated 3 days a week.

Squat 1 set
Stiff-leg deadlifts 2 sets
BB or DB bench 2 sets
Dips 1 set
Chin-ups 2 sets (1 wide, 1 narrow)
Rows 2 sets (1 wide, 1 narrow)
Shrugs 1 set
Shoulder Press 1 set
Later raise 1 set
Bent-over raise 1 set
DB curls 2 sets
Tri extensions 2 sets
Calf raise 2 sets

First week- rep range 12-15
2nd week- rep range 6-8 or 6-10?
3rd week- rep range 4-6 or 6-8?
and/or maybe a week of shock thrown in there.

Wow, that actually looks like a lot, but I remember when I started working out 3 years ago, I did amazing (at least as far as I thought) in strength and size, doing full body, 3 days a week. 

The sets are low, but I think I can still get pumped as long as I work them all hard.

I'd at least like to give it a shot, but I certainly don't mind switching out workouts and taking advice, so feel free to tear me apart.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Nothing great I know but hopefully potential:

Some pics:

Me:


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Whoops I don't know how to put the pic in the message oh well.

Here's my front, sorry some of these are blurry, digital camera.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Another of front


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Bad Front flex


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Back Flex


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

Legs, plz don't laugh, I'm one of those guys that used to hate working legs, and you can tell.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I guess I will attempt to start posting something on here, since I've got plenty of free time (just had my wisdom teeth removed, my mouth is driving me crazy and I am stuck sipping down protein shakes only the next two days.  Oh well, it's still healthier than ice cream.)  Here's a look at how my diet has been going for the past couple of days, oh yeah I sort of uh, changed my mind again and am working towards cutting.  I think I really just wanna get rid of this fat that is hounding me before i bulk or anything.

Here's a look at a usual day's meal plan:

Meal 1: 1/2 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup blueberries
144g strawberries
6 eggs whites, 1 yolk
1/2 tsp. flax oil

Meal 2: same oatmeal with blueberries and strawberries again.
70g sliced turkey breast mixed into two cups leafy green vegetables for turkey salad
1 and 1/2 tsp. flax

The rest of my daily meals have been about the same, occasionally I will replace oatmeal with brown rice or a sweet potato, and I usually switch my protein sources between turkey, eggs, and tuna fish.  I regularly interchange flax and egg yolks as my fat portion, occasionally switching those out for some almonds. 

That is an idea of the first day of my diet.  Each day I have progressively dropped 100 calories, and will continue to do so for the next seven days then go back up to my original calories minus 100, and repeat that for 3 weeks.  I assume after 3 weeks I'll look at where I am and reassess my goals accordingly.

I am only supplementing with 3-6 servings of CLA a day.

Supposedly I am between 9 and 10% bf though that is according to a digital caliper so I am not sure how accurate it is.  I would like to be closer to between 5 and 7%.  Anyways, feel free to criticize my diet or a least provide any constructive suggestions on what I could possibly be leaving out of my gateway to getting RIPPED.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh! and I have also begun TCD's suggestion for HIIT cardio, starting with a 14 minute set of:

4 minutes of 30 secs. full speed, then 30 secs. walking
then 3 minutes of walking and repeat.

Hopefully I will shortly be able to work my way up to 21 mintues.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi! Your journal looks really good!!! Good luck w/ your goals!
Where in Texas do u live?? I'm outside of houston!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi, Princess, I live in Austin.

Thanks a lot for the support.  I'm really bummed at the moment being sidelined for a couple days due to the wisdom teeth, I wanna get CUT now!

I know that is sort of the opposite of everyone else, cutting for summer and bulking the rest of the year, but honestly I care more about looking good in school.  Once I am happy with my amount of BF then I'll start piling on the muscle, and whatever fat comes along with it.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

oh cool! I LOVE AUSTIN!  My friend just moved there!  OUCH! Wisdom teeth are evil when u get them pulled! Sorry!!
I know what ya mean about wanting to look good for school! Thats what I did too when I was in college!  Going to UT?
My sis is an Aggie..lol!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hell yeah viper u decided to start a journal.

Maybe I will even start one maybe?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 29, 2002)

Nah Princess, I'm going into senior year of high school, definitely wanna look good so it will be a year to remember!

Sounds good to me bigss!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2002)

nuh I am too lazy


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey LrdViperScrpion (we gotta think of a shorter version of that)... fade and I live in Houston, the Clear Lake area by NASA/JSC, too.  My youngest brother lives in Austin, he's finishing his Masters at UT.  It's nice there but I wish we could get him to move back to Houston.

Anyway, I wanted to tell you how great I think it is that you want to be fit at such a relatively young age.  Nothing against your age, it's just that most people your age aren't disciplined enough to do what it takes to get fit and keep it... so congrats!!!

Fade started working out when he was 16, he's kept it up all these years and now he just turned 30 and is lookin totally HOT!!!  (check out his pics at the link in my sig)  Because of his hard work he's never had to worry about the effects of cheating on his diet or not working out for a week or two.  Bottom line... if you never stick to anything else in life stick to your goal of being fit... you'll never regret it!!!

Good luck and please feel free to ask us any questions at all.

Oh yeah... you look like you are off to a great start!  I already see quite a bit of definition.  Remember that the key to loosing the inches on your stomach is diet!!!  You can do all the crunches you want but if you don't eat clean you won't be able to see them abs.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for the huge boost in inspiration, Butterfly!!! 

I've actually been working out for I think about 3 years now, but it wasn't until I found ironmagazine.com a few months ago that I truly began to realize the importance of diet, which is something I definitely take serious now. 

That's cool that you and Fade are in Houston, I've only been there like once in my life though.  If you want to you can shorten it to LVS as that's what w8 has taken to calling me.  

BTW:  Awesome pics! You guys look really great!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 30, 2002)

What's up gournal,
Anyways due to my stupid wisdom teeth all I did yesterday was suck down protein shakes and flax oil.  Whoohoo!

I know it's not much but that's all I'm gonna be up to till I get better again.  Dammit I am bored.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry about the wisdom teeth thing... I know it suck to be stuck in bed and not be able to get out and exercise.  Just take the opportunity to heal completely... wouldn't want anything poppin out of those empty sockets to make things worse!!!

Take care!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 30, 2002)

I hear you butterfly, getting plenty of rest, thanks again for the sympathy, you're a sweetheart.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 30, 2002)

I know the pics I have posted so far aren't the best due to my sh*tty digital camera, but is there anyone, such as for example, Dr. Pain or W8 who could maybe estimate what my BF% is?  The times I have tested it were on a digital caliper with only 3 measuring spots, so I am not sure if it is accurate.  Also, I went to a website that asked for my age, weight, and waist, and said I was at 16%!!!  I was just wondering because if I am at 16% body fat I am going to FREAK out!!!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 30, 2002)

*HELP DPW8!!!*

Hoping this will get their attention, or anyone else who could tell me for that matter.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

No offense man u aint a 9% man u look around 13 or 14 I think. Your still too young my opinion tostart messin with your bf to get it down to 7.

Also dont fear the squat. It is like a girlfriend sometimes they will be horriable to you but other times they are sooo nice.

You look like you have the body type to add some seroius mass whle keeping at a decent bf.

What exactlly is CLA. I know the con. acid but what does it do for you?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 30, 2002)

Alright, yeah I was afraid that was probably true, sigh...

In that case I might just try to lower it enough to look a little more cut, like oh say, 9-10%, then start bulking. 

I do squat, I just started working my upper body long before lower, and I have never really bulked, so my legs haven't had much of a chance to grow.

I think that that may be true bigss and thanks for that, I know I really should go for some mass I'm just scared to death of putting on too much BF.

And yeah, CLA is cojugated linoleic acid, which is a type of fat derived from dairy and beef, that is supposed to help maintain and lower body fat by hindering the growth of fat cells, I believe.  I may not be entirely correct, can't quite remember everything I read, but a quick search online will find you some info on it.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey LVS... just thought I'd pop in to see how you were doing!

I almost agree with bigss75... I think you look around 14-16% bf.  I'm basing this on my own son (Cory age 14) and the fact that you two are close in age and body type.  

When he started working out last summer he didn't have as much as you in the tummy area and he was at 13% bf.  We checked it again a month ago and he was at 10% bf.  

I'll post his before and after pics on our website in my sig hopefully tomorrow so you can see what I mean.

I do again that you already show good potential in gaining mass.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 4, 2002)

Just wonderin how is it going


Butterfly nice pic u got.
I really like the cleavage pics u got on ur site.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

uhm... thanks bigss... I think???

You're not going to like start stalking me or something


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 8, 2002)

Who is that person outside your window?
Just Joking

Hey viper someone is slacking on their journal.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 8, 2002)

Dude, you are not kidding, I am doing a HORRIBLE job of maintaining this journal. 

The problem is I am wracking my brains about whether to cut or bulk.  Everytime I think about bulking I think about how much I'd enjoy getting really lean and cut for once, after losing so much other body fat.  But then I think about how this is like the best time for me to be putting on muscle, and I'm just going crazy over what to do.  I am seriously considering cutting, but until I figure something out I don't know what will become of this little journal.  Thanks for the input butterfly, and bigss, even though I haven't been around to keep up with you guys.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Why don't you ask Gopro, Dr. Pain/w8, or Twin Peak for their advice?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 8, 2002)

Gopro? DPw8? Twin Peak???

Any advice?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 8, 2002)

So what have u been eating lately and what training have u been doing


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 9, 2002)

"Meal 1 - approx. 10:00 AM
4 oz. lean ground beef
1/2 medium tomato
1 whole egg, 5 egg whites
2/3 cup old fashioned oatmeal 
1/2 cup blueberries
6 medium sized strawberries
1 TBSP flax oil

Meal 2 - approx. 1:00PM
8 oz. chicken breast 
1/2 medium tomato
2/3 cup old fashioned oatmeal 
1/2 cup blueberries
6 medium sized strawberries
1/3 cup almonds

Meal 3 - approx. 4:00 PM
1 can of tuna fish
1 1/2 TBSP mayonnaise
2/3 cup old fashioned oatmeal 
1/2 cup blueberries
6 medium sized strawberries

Meal 4 - approx. 7:00 PM
4 oz. lean ground beef
1/2 medium tomato
1 whole egg, 5 egg whites
2/3 cup old fashioned oatmeal 
1/2 cup blueberries
6 medium sized strawberries
1 TBSP flax oil

Meal 5 - approx. 9:30 PM
70g turkey breast 
1 whole egg, 5 egg whites
2/3 cup old fashioned oatmeal 
1/2 cup blueberries
6 medium sized strawberries
1/3 cup almonds

Meal 6 - approx. 12:00 AM
2 scoops protein powder
2 1/2 TBSP flax oil
(On non-workout days I have so much fat because I have the fat calories replace carb calories, as per w8's advice)

Today was however a non-workout day for me, on workout days I move the protein shake to about meal 4, right after I workout and have an insulin spike with double the carbs, but no fat, and have no carbs in my last meal and double the fat.

I basically have these same protein sources everyday, and just move around the beef, turkey, chicken, tuna, and eggs depending on what I feel like having at that meal. 

I know I should eat more vegetables and normally at least strive to have two turkey salads in the day filled with leafy green vegetables. 

I also occasionally switch out the oatmeal for rice or a sweet potato if I am up to making it, but the majority of the time I stick with the old fashioned oats

Also, for each meal as far as macronutrients, I try to get at least 40g protein, 40g carbs, and 17-20g fat. If I go over a little I don't really worry though since this is a bulk, and the carbs are slow-burners."

That was what I posted in the nutrition forum and was what I was eating for about a week until yesterday when I decided to cut again.

The cut diet I have set up is about the same as the above diet, with all carbs, including fruit and most of the tomato cut out, much more veggies added in, and a slight reduction in protein and fat, I think right now I am getting about 16.5 g fat, and 35 g protein, trying to keep carbs under 20g.  I am basically doing the Low carb diet w8 posted in the nutrition forum, and as per that diet I will be carbing up every 4 days.  

I'm not worried about sticking to the diet, that's no prob, as long as I can commit to this awhile before freaking out and thinking I need to bulk again.  Aghhhhhhh!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 9, 2002)

As far as training I am continuing to do HST-style training as posted above, as I have never seen gains like what I am getting now with any other workout, cutting or bulking, so I might as well stick with what works for a little while.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Aug 14, 2002)

I will do this journal for u ok viper

Viper today "sorry guys I couldnt answer u guys I was too busy working out. I had steel cut oats and egg whites for breakfast. I ran 30 min on the treadmill and drank i whey shake then I had a lunch oof chicken and baked potato. then for dinner i ate a strip steak and yam with salad. after that i drank a casien shake and went to bed.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 15, 2002)

LOL, sorry man, but yeah, I have been a little busy, what with the making and eating of food, and whatnot.

I dunno, I've been cutting for a week now, have noticed I look a LITTLE leaner, but not a whole lot.  Hopefully, I'll notice it more if I give it more time.

Also, damn, yesterday suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked.  Maybe it was because I was in desperate need of a carb-up, but I had no energy when I was working out and couldn't lift for shit.  Oh well, at least I went, some is better than none.  

The carb-up last night was GREAT.  Oh how I do miss carbs.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 15, 2002)

Also, I have added a whopping 10 grams of Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B-5) to my diet, however this is pretty much unrelated to cutting.  The B-5 is there solely for the purpose of improving my acne, as supposedly it works better than prescription drugs.  I have also added probiotics to help with acne, and overall intestinal health, and zinc, for acne, as well as muscle tissue healing.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 15, 2002)

And dammit, I know this is probably the best time in my life to gain muscle, but I'm gonna stick with this damn cut till I get to where I'm happy with my body fat amount, then I'll gladly start packing on the muscle.


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

Don't forget that you'll gain some fat when you decide to bulk.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 15, 2002)

Exactly, that's why i wanna get to a nice low body fat percentage, so even if it goes up some, I'll still look fairly ripped


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 18, 2002)

Damnation, school starts tomorrow, and you know what that means, THAT sucks!!!

Oh well, as long as it doesn't interfere with my cut I'll survive... I think.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I found it very hard to follow my diet during school. hopefully u can I found it easy by making all my meals on a sunday and wedsday nand put then in those throw away tupperware


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 19, 2002)

Actually, hehe, I think I'll do okay, because my mom sort of makes my lunch, and also I only have 5 periods with a lunch in the middle, so I can eat about every 3 hours too.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I started to freeze my protein shakes overnight and then I took it out and by the time I needed it it was nice and cold.

I hate warm protein shakes.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 19, 2002)

Man, I got used to warm protein shakes right around the time I got used to drinking flavorless protein mixed in water.  That's all I have in my shakes.  They taste like crap.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I can stand flavorless shakes but warm makes me


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

Starting to wish that school was over again now?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 21, 2002)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

But, it's not horrible, with only 5 classes, and two of them just blow off classes pretty mch.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

I know what you are saying. the class right after lunch I am just ready to nap but when you start paying people to learn that is a good reason to say awake.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

someone dosent like to do there journal


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 27, 2002)

Dude, I don't quite have much to say, I already posted  everything I am doing for awhile.  Actually, I could probably start posting how I'm feeling during workout, and during the day, any weightloss, blah blah blah, so I guess I'll try to do that.  Also, I'm gonna start getting my body fat tested weekly on Thursday, so I definitely will update everyone on that when it comes up.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 28, 2002)

You got to learn to post for no reason just for the complete fun of it.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 28, 2002)

Yeah, but unfortunately, I have other stuff to do, and cannot relegate as much of my time to post-whoring as you, bigss.  I got other bodybuilding websites to read, and music to listen to, and TV to watch, and whatnot.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 28, 2002)

i understand sometimes even me find the dutyies that come along with the name post whore to be hard and rigurous


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 28, 2002)

what type of music you enjoy listening too if you are gonna say techno  dont even bother.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> what type of music you enjoy listening too if you are gonna say techno  dont even bother.



LOL! Dude, I f'ing hate techno, although you're probably still gonna hate the music I listen to.  I have listened to classic rock  for a long time and continue to do so, however, recently all that I have been listening to is indie rock, and some harcore and punk.  Some of the best stuff I have just recently found is And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead, Fugazi, Pavement, Coheed And Cambria, Refused, My Bloody Valentine, Cave-in, The Flaming Lips, and The Olivia Tremor Control.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 28, 2002)

...  The Pixies, Neutral Milk Hotel, Sonic Youth (not all of these are brand new, but relatively new and new to me), Circulatory System, R.E.M. (their ooooooooold stuff), Talking Heads, oh yeah, and some jazz, Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Thelonious Monk.

And I'm waiting on some CDs from Amazon.com by The Flaming Lips, HUM, Fugazi, and Dismemberment Plan.  I am also thinking about checking out Deathcab for Cutie, and Slint, and more Modest Mouse, and more Fugazi. 

(All these bands are soooooooooooooooooooooooo good.  REALLY good.)


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 29, 2002)

I have heard of fugazi the rest are new bands to me  is this stuff punk?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 29, 2002)

Not really, pretty much all of them are indie, I think refused is the only real hardcore/punk band.

Yeah, Fugazi is awesome, one of the originals.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 29, 2002)

Coheed and Cambria, and Cave-in are like hardcore-progressive, and Sonic Youth is like art-rock, while Olivia Tremor Control, Neutral Milk Hotel, and Circulatory System are all psychedelic pop/rock.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah I got my body fat tested at the YMCA, and the guy that tested me did a 7-site test, and is apparently very well trained in matters such as body fat testing, luckily.  Anyways, according to him I am at 12.1 %, whoohoo, if I can manage to slough off 3-6 more pounds of disgusting fat I can start to look pretty damn RIPPED!


----------

